# Did you feed the fish? - Reminder system ideas?



## Us5Camp (Dec 31, 2006)

In a home where more than one person is 'able' to feed the fish, any tips on reminders or flags to let others know you did or did not feed the fish in the morning?

Most of the time I feed the fish in the morning, but if I leave early and the light is not yet on my wife feeds the fish. Any tips or systems for flagging that the fish have been fed?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Get a calender and leave it by the tank.
If you feed them then put an star on that date.
Simple as That.


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

wat a good idea matt


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

lioness501 said:


> wat a good idea matt


Thanks.. That's What I Do. So I figured that I Let you Know.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

My method.
me--"My tank dont touch"

any other person in the house--"but...."

me--"MINE.. DONT TOUCH"

If im gone then id let someone take my place or if there is a child over (or if you have kids) measure out the amount of food you are going to feed and let them put it in the tank with you there.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd have to agree with gump...no one does anything with my tanks including feedings but me...its about as simple as it gets.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i feed every day after school, its hard for me to forget since i like watching them scavenge for the food.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

FDStation152 said:


> I'd have to agree with gump...no one does anything with my tanks including feedings but me...its about as simple as it gets.


yep, ive put too much $$ into this hobby to intrust others with doing things for me.


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I have one of those 7-day pill keeper things I found at a dollar store that I put food into if I'm going to be out of town for any reason. That way whoever is taking care of my pets shouldn't be able to overfeed the fish.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

yea thats what i do 2


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

they sell those tings that lfs where it tell the temp time and it rings when is time to feed or do a w/c


----------

